# What would you call this?



## Lovebug (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is one of the kittens i had born last week but i have never ever in my life seen a cat colored this way. The mother is a solid tortie and the father is just and unknow sperm doner lol.










We had two born like that, both girls, one has a few more spots then the other. I'm just wondering if this color/pattern has some sort of a name.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I definitely see orange and black.. is there white, too? If so, it looks like she could be a calico. Once the kitten ages a bit, the colors should become more prominent.

(Since I see three colors I'm assuming that it's a female.)


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

She's going to beautiful! Calico, but predominantly ginger!


----------



## Lovebug (Jul 21, 2005)

Niether one has any white on them at all. I know the paws in this picture look white but it was only because of the flash. They are actually just a lighter orange. Doesn't there have to be some white for it to be a calico??


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

In that case, she's tortoiseshell, whatever she is, she's beautiful!


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

What colors are the parents? I would guess that this kitten is geneticly a red cat, but with some "abnormal" pigmentetion. When red pigment clod together it looks black (sort of like a mole).

But, there is a possibility that this kitten is in fact a tortoiseshell with almost only red pigmentation. If she is then she is really a rare one, I have never seen it before. I have seen the opposite many times, i e a tortie with almost only black pigmentation and very little red. But there is nothing thats says that the opposite would be impossible.

The only way to know the truth (if it cannot be solved by looking at the parents, if she has one black parent and one red she simply MUST be a tortie), is to look at her offspring. If she has both red and black offspring, then she really is a tortie. If she has only red, the she probably is geneticly red.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

You can't possibly be suggesting that this crossbreed kitten should be bred from?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I sure HOPE she won't be having any "offspring"... :? She is beautiful and her color is rare, but this is absolutely no reason to breed a moggie. 

Is it just me, or does this kitten look like it's going to have white feet? Can't see the face either -- it will be more obvious when the kitten grows.


----------



## Lovebug (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh no she surely won't be bred. She'll be spayed and put in a pet home as will her sister and brothers. And i don't believe she'll end up with white feet. The picture is very missleading when it comes to the feet. The flash made them look almost totally white but they are actually orange and striped like the rest of the body just in a lighter shade. I will get better pics of her and her sister soon.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Yay! Thanks for replying. I'd love to see pics as this little girl grows up -- I hope you'll stick around.


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

emma_pen said:


> You can't possibly be suggesting that this crossbreed kitten should be bred from?


No, I'm not. I was just saying that that may be the only way to know. But you don't necessarely have to know. I mean, the cat will still be the same cat wether it is a geneticly tortie or a red.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

So true. This kitten is sooooo cute.


----------



## Jas (Aug 26, 2005)

She would be a torbi. At the shelter we probably would have called her a 'red torbi', just because she has so much ginger in her.


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Jas said:


> She would be a torbi. At the shelter we probably would have called her a 'red torbi', just because she has so much ginger in her.


We can't know if she's tabby or not. She has too little black pigmentation on her to make it certain.
Red pigmentation almost always shows tabby markings, weather the cat is geneticly a tabby or not.


----------



## Jas (Aug 26, 2005)

I was just going by what I could see, and it looked to me like the dark portions were also striped. It could just be the photo though, or her age.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I saw a bag of this stuff at Petsmart today, and the kitty on it totally reminded me of your cat. Sans the white, of course.


----------

